# Frank Marino retires...



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Guitarist Frank Marino of Mahogany Rush fame has stopped touring and retired due to an undisclosed health problem.
Best wishes Frank and thanks for the music. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Without doubt a great technician, but I can't help thinking that he was too much in thrall to Hendrix. I saw him in 1981 at the irredeemably skanky Port Vale Football Club - supporting Ozzy Osbourne and Motörhead.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Without doubt a great technician, but I can't help thinking that he was too much in thrall to Hendrix. I saw him in 1981 at the irredeemably skanky Port Vale Football Club - supporting Ozzy Osbourne and Motörhead.


Hey, I was at that gig, EG. No doubt we crossed paths on that blistering, hot day. I also travelled down to Birmingham to see Marino around that time. He was a terrific guitarist live. I remember him doing Electric Reflections of War at Port Vale and the old stands were rattling and buzzing with the feedback and vibrations. Him and Motorhead were deafeningly loud that day and Ozzy did a great set. The massively underrated Riot were fantastic too.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Merl said:


> Hey, I was at that gig, EG. No doubt we crossed paths on that blistering, hot day. I also travelled down to Birmingham to see Marino around that time. He was a terrific guitarist live. I remember him doing Electric Reflections of War at Port Vale and the old stands were rattling and buzzing with the feedback and vibrations. Him and Motorhead were deafeningly loud that day and Ozzy did a great set. The massively underrated Riot were fantastic too.


It was indeed a good day - I was disappointed with Triumph but I think their main vocalist had laryngitis or something. Luckily we missed openers Vardis - I saw them support Hawkwind the year before and they were useless. I managed to smuggle in two large bottles of scrumpy so the day went even better. Did you see Marino at Birmingham Odeon? God, I miss that place...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Did you see Marino at Birmingham Odeon? God, I miss that place...


Yes, I did. We arrived 3 tracks in as my bro set off too late from Manchester and we got stuck in traffic. Btw, I saw Triumph a number of times and that was the worst they played. They were brilliant when I saw them in Manchester and Germany in support of the excellent 'Progressions of Power' album. Rik Emmett has gone on record saying he was ill at that Port Vale gig but it was so hot, dusty and dry I think it got to most of the singers. Many of them were drinking a lot of water.


----------

